# databases/xtrabackup borked on 11.2?



## Datapanic (Aug 22, 2018)

I cannot get databases/xtrabackup port to build with the latest /usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup - make config-recursive and make install clean or in a FreeBSD 11.2 amd64 jail with Poudriere.  HOWEVER, it will build with a FreeBSD 11.1 amd64 environment in a Poudriere jail or a FreeBSD 11.1 amd64 VM.  It ALWAYS fails here:

```
[ 26%] Building CXX object storage/innobase/CMakeFiles/innobase_embedded.dir/row/row0sel.cc.o
cd /wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/storage/innobase && /usr/local/libexec/ccache/c++  -DCOMPILER_HINTS -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_IB_ATOMIC_PTHREAD_T_GCC=1 -DHAVE_IB_GCC_ATOMIC_COMPARE_EXCHANGE=1 -DHAVE_IB_GCC_ATOMIC_THREAD_FENCE=1 -DHAVE_IB_GCC_SYNC_SYNCHRONISE=1 -DHAVE_LIBEVENT1 -DHAVE_LZ4=1 -DHAVE_NANOSLEEP=1 -DMUTEX_EVENT -DXTRABACKUP -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/extra/rapidjson/include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/libbinlogevents/include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/libbinlogevents/export -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/extra/lz4 -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/storage/innobase/include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/storage/innobase/handler -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/sql -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/sql/auth -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/regex -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/extra/yassl/include -I/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/extra/yassl/taocrypt/include -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wextra -Wformat-security -Wvla -Woverloaded-virtual -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-null-conversion -Wno-unused-private-field -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUG_OFF   -fPIC -o CMakeFiles/innobase_embedded.dir/row/row0sel.cc.o -c /wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/storage/innobase/row/row0sel.cc
/wrkdirs/usr/ports/databases/xtrabackup/work/percona-xtrabackup-2.4.12/storage/innobase/row/row0sel.cc:5178:29: error: comparison between pointer and integer ('void *' and 'int')
                    && prebuilt->idx_cond == false && end_loop >= 100) {
                       ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^  ~~~~~
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1
```
Seriously?  Who built this code without that kinda error checking?  It's new and not in the previous version of xtrabackup.  You can do the investigation yourself!

Beefy x386 fails to build xtrabackup as well and whatever-it-is-amd64 official FreeBSD repository builder DOES NOT FAIL because it's still on FreeBSD 11.1.

I've sent 3 emails to the port maintainer and the port maintainer has also been sent fail notices by Beefy x386.  

Question is - is the maintainer on vacation?  Understandable.  But 11.1 is EOL soon so the port needs some attention.  The curious thing is why it fails with 11.2 and not 11.1.


----------



## Sergey Akhmatov (Aug 27, 2018)

Could you try the patch attached to PR: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=230836


----------



## Datapanic (Aug 27, 2018)

The patch fixed the build issue - I was able to build databases/xtrabackup directly from the ports tree and also with Poudriere.


----------



## abishai (Aug 27, 2018)

Datapanic said:


> The curious thing is why it fails with 11.2 and not 11.1.


New clang is base


----------

